# [SOLVED] BSOD While Playing Games



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, whenever I play Counter Strike Source (a game) on my Windows 7 64-Bit Computer, it sometimes hangs, and I eventually get a BSOD. I can't find an error report, but I did all the steps you asked for a BSOD report, and I included the dumps from 3 BSOD.

If you need anything else, please tell me, and thanks in advance!


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

If it helps, it gives the message "A Process or thread crucial to to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been terminated" and lists no .sys file.

It also gives these codes:
0x000000F4 0x000000000000000003 0xFFFFFA800BDA5B30 0xFFFFFA800BDASE10 0xFFFFF80002FCS240


----------



## Imranq (May 5, 2007)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

What are the specs of your system? How long in while you are playing until you get a BSOD?

I'm suspecting an overheating video card.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Hi - 

4 dumps; 3 bugchecks - 

```
[font=lucida console]  
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800b8e8b30, fffffa800b8e8e10, fffff80002f84240}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800b8d7b30, fffffa800b8d7e10, fffff80002fc3240}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa800b3aa038, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 9C, {0, fffff88002d01c70, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : intelppm.sys ( intelppm!C1Halt+2 )
.[/font]
```

First and foremost, get these 2 drivers updated - ASAP. The first is an Asus ATK0110 driver; the second an Asus Probe driver -

```
[font=lucida console]  
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
ghaio.sys    Mon May 30 05:34:05 2005 (429ADE0D)[/font]
```
ASACPI.sys has been BSOD'ing systems to death lately. It is simply too old for a 2009 Windows 7 system.

See if BSODs persist after updates.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

The only Asus product I have is my motherboard, which is an Asus P6T Deluxe V2. I have already updated to the latest BIOS, so I have no idea how I would go about updating those two drivers.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*



Imranq said:


> What are the specs of your system? How long in while you are playing until you get a BSOD?
> 
> I'm suspecting an overheating video card.


I have:
Asus P6T Deluxe V2
ATI Radeon 4870 1GB
Intel i7 920
Noctua NH-D14
Ultra 850W PSU
12GB OCZ Platinum Triple Channel DDR3

And I moniter my graphics temps the entire time, never goes above 45C. Although the crashes used to happen after I played for a while, but now they occur earlier and earlier.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Anyone know how to update them?


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Never mind, I found the ATK0110 Driver, and updated it. I have yet to test it again, and I still have no idea where to get the Probe driver.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Ok, after testing with the new driver, I found that my games hang up less often, and I didn't get a BSOD at all. There were still some hangs, so I'm starting to think that those have do do with the graphics card, which I'm getting a new one anyways.

I found out what the other file was, the probe driver, and I deleted it. I never used that probe (it never worked) and I just deleted it. I can always install it again if need be.

As of now, you seem to have fixed my problem. I can't thank you enough, but I do have one more thing to ask. The new driver I got was from 2007, although ASUS says it supports Windows 7. Is that okay? And also, there was one time that I tried folding with my GPU before I updated the driver (if you don't know what that is, it basically put load on my GPU) and I got the same BSOD. Is it possible that the ASACPI.sys file could have been causing that problem?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Asus PCProbe should be on the same page where you found the ATK0110 ACPI Utility
In the event that you cannot find it, uninstall the Asus PCProbe from your system. If that doesn't remove the driver, then locate the driver and rename it from .sys to .BAK.

The ASACPI.SYS file is a real bear that plagues some Asus users (but not all). I have a P6T Deluxe and until last week had the 2005 version of the ASACPI.sys and didn't experience any issues. But we've seen it give issues to many other users.

If the ASACPI.SYS file that you got is dated from 2007 - then it's not the Win7 version. Both Win7 and most Vista systems have versions dated 2009. But, in your favor, we don't see many problems with the 2007 version either.

The goal here is a system that doesn't have BSOD's. If you've got that, then you've fixed the problem.

Try this free stress test on your old video card: http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I did multiple tests with the video card stress test, and it passed all of them, only getting to 55C at max temp.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Thanks for letting us know!
Good luck!


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

The BSOD just happened again, same message. This is the first time I've gotten it since updating the ATK driver. I have included the dump in an attachment.



> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
> OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
> Locale ID:	1033
> ...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Remove the program associated with WinRing0x64.sys
Download a new copy and install it.

Then, Once that is all done, then please try running Driver Verifier according to these directions:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I installed a new copy of the program, it was RealTemp by the way.

I don't really see the point to use driver verifier to crash my computer.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

After uninstalling the program that used the system file you mentioned, I got again, another BSOD. Here is the dump for this one. What do you suggest now?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*



usasma said:


> Remove the program associated with WinRing0x64.sys
> Download a new copy and install it.
> 
> Then, Once that is all done, then please try running Driver Verifier according to these directions:
> ...


The latest dump bugcheck - 

*0xf4 (0xc0000006,,,)* = critical object termination due to I/O error 

The point of the driver verifier is to crash the system -- after the driver verifier flags a rogue driver.

*usasma* is a highly regarded BSOD specialist and I suggest that you follow his instructions. I would issue the same instructions. Dumps that continuously name the NT Kernel as the probable cause do us no good whatsoever. If this is a software related issue, the d/v will flag the bad driver, which is hiding under the expansive memory address range of NT. NT is directly or indirectly issuing a call to the offending driver. D/V is the only hope that this rogue driver can be flushed out.

It is your prerogative not to follow our suggestions; however, if that is the case, there really is not much more help that we can provide to you. 

All future mini kernel dumps submitted must be VERIFIER_ENABLED_MINIDUMPS

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I'll run driver verifier later tonight. Just one question. When it says delete existing settings on the first page, what first page is it referring to? Before I get to the desktop?


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Okay, I ran driver verifier, and I got a BSOD. It happened at around a regular time, driver verifier didn't seem to have changed that. Here is the dump, although this is just from the minidump folder, because I don't know if there is a special place to go for Driver Verifier dumps.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Verifier-enabled 0xF4, nearly identical to the one in post #16.

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.248\010810-18470-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*f:\localsymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c03000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e40e50
Debug session time: Fri Jan  8 15:25:19.252 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:57.392
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800cb6aa60, fffffa800cb6ad40, fffff80002f7d240}

Probably caused by : csrss.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION (f4)
A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been
terminated.
Several processes and threads are necessary for the operation of the
system; when they are terminated (for any reason), the system can no
longer function.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, Process
Arg2: fffffa800cb6aa60, Terminating object
Arg3: fffffa800cb6ad40, Process image file name
Arg4: fffff80002f7d240, Explanatory message (ascii)

Debugging Details:
------------------


PROCESS_OBJECT: fffffa800cb6aa60

IMAGE_NAME:  csrss.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: csrss

FAULTING_MODULE: 0000000000000000 

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000006 - The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of 0x%x.

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`071620e8 fffff800`03000142 : 00000000`000000f4 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0cb6aa60 fffffa80`0cb6ad40 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`071620f0 fffff800`02fac269 : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`0d8f5780 fffffa80`0cb6aa60 fffffa80`0cb6aa60 : nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`07162130 fffff800`02f30c74 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0cb6aa60 fffffa80`00000008 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x17a06
fffff880`07162180 fffff800`02c74153 : fffffa80`0cb6aa60 fffff800`c0000006 fffffa80`0d8f5780 00000000`80010001 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`07162200 fffff800`02c706f0 : fffff800`02cb4ada fffff880`07162b78 fffff880`071628d0 fffff880`07162c20 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffff880`07162398 fffff800`02cb4ada : fffff880`07162b78 fffff880`071628d0 fffff880`07162c20 000007fe`fd48a2b8 : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`071623a0 fffff800`02c74542 : fffff880`07162b78 00000000`02850000 fffff880`07162c20 000007fe`fd48f024 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4619d
fffff880`07162a40 fffff800`02c730ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`02850000 00000000`77619201 00000000`7753fe48 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`07162c20 00000000`77505ac5 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
00000000`028110d0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77505ac5


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_VRF_IMAGE_csrss.exe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_VRF_IMAGE_csrss.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> 
Implicit thread is now fffffa80`0d8f5780
0: kd> r
rax=fffff88007162178 rbx=ffffffffffffff00 rcx=00000000000000f4
rdx=0000000000000003 rsi=fffffa800cb6ad40 rdi=fffffa800cb6aa60
rip=fffff80002c74f00 rsp=fffff880071620e8 rbp=fffff80002f7d240
 r8=fffffa800cb6aa60  r9=fffffa800cb6ad40 r10=fffff80002f30b80
r11=fffff880071621f8 r12=00000000c0000006 r13=00000000c0000006
r14=0000000000000008 r15=ffffffffffffffff
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000206
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c74f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`071620f0=00000000000000f4
0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`071620e8 fffff800`03000142 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`071620f0 fffff800`02fac269 nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`07162130 fffff800`02f30c74 nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x17a06
fffff880`07162180 fffff800`02c74153 nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`07162200 fffff800`02c706f0 nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffff880`07162398 fffff800`02cb4ada nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`071623a0 fffff800`02c74542 nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4619d
fffff880`07162a40 fffff800`02c730ba nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`07162c20 00000000`77505ac5 nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
00000000`028110d0 00000000`00000000 0x77505ac5
0: kd> kc
Call Site
nt!KeBugCheckEx
nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak
nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'
nt!NtTerminateProcess
nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd
nt!KiServiceLinkage
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'
nt!KiExceptionDispatch
nt!KiPageFault
0x0
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0410f000 fffff880`0414d000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f52000 fffff880`00fa9000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`03e61000 fffff880`03eeb000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04188000 fffff880`0419e000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`04162000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`029d2000 fffff880`029d8000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`03ff9000 fffff880`03fff000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`06f56000 fffff880`06f61000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00dd5000 fffff880`00dde000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04f0d000 fffff880`04f2e000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`0444f000 fffff880`04a85000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Nov 24 22:44:50 2009 (4B0CA832)
fffff880`02843000 fffff880`0284a000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`029c1000 fffff880`029d2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0619d000 fffff880`061bb000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00740000 fffff960`00767000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02810000 fffff880`0283a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cfb000 fffff880`00dbb000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00c9d000 fffff880`00cfb000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010d2000 fffff880`01145000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04178000 fffff880`04188000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`064e1000 fffff880`064e9000   cpuz132_x64 cpuz132_x64.sys Thu Mar 26 19:17:23 2009 (49CC0D03)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e0e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`029a3000 fffff880`029c1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02994000 fffff880`029a3000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04f6b000 fffff880`04f8d000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04e1a000 fffff880`04e23000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04e0e000 fffff880`04e1a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04438000 fffff880`0444b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04fef000 fffff880`04ffb000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04a85000 fffff880`04b79000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04b79000 fffff880`04bbf000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0414d000 fffff880`0415a000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01060000 fffff880`01074000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`04eed000 fffff880`04ef8000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01014000 fffff880`01060000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0117f000 fffff880`011b9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`028c4000 fffff880`0290e000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`04162000 fffff880`0416f000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`031e0000 fffff800`03229000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`06070000 fffff880`0607c000   hcmon    hcmon.sys    Thu Oct 22 06:00:49 2009 (4AE02D51)
fffff880`04bbf000 fffff880`04be3000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04f93000 fffff880`04fef000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`03482000 fffff880`0349b000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0349b000 fffff880`034a3080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04bf0000 fffff880`04bfe000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`060d5000 fffff880`0619d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015e8000 fffff880`015f1000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`00dde000 fffff880`00df4000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02976000 fffff880`02994000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:03 2009 (4A5BCCDB)
fffff880`0441a000 fffff880`04429000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`034d0000 fffff880`034de000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bd2000 fffff800`00bdc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04e2c000 fffff880`04e6f000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015bd000 fffff880`015e8000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04f8d000 fffff880`04f92200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03583000 fffff880`03598000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0352f000 fffff880`03552000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c45000 fffff880`00c89000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`06ec2000 fffff880`06ed9600   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Fri Jul 31 18:02:42 2009 (4A736A02)
fffff880`03e17000 fffff880`03e60a00   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Fri Jul 31 17:59:58 2009 (4A73695E)
fffff880`06eda000 fffff880`06ee4700   mfesmfk  mfesmfk.sys  Fri Jul 31 18:05:34 2009 (4A736AAE)
fffff880`034e9000 fffff880`034f7000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04429000 fffff880`04438000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`034a6000 fffff880`034b3000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00dbb000 fffff880`00dd5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0290e000 fffff880`0294b000   Mpfp     Mpfp.sys     Thu Apr 09 14:22:13 2009 (49DE3CD5)
fffff880`061bb000 fffff880`061d3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`061d3000 fffff880`061ff000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`0604d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0604d000 fffff880`06070000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`028a8000 fffff880`028b3000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fb2000 fffff880`00fbc000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01074000 fffff880`010d2000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03e0c000 fffff880`03e17000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01454000 fffff880`01466000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0146b000 fffff880`0155d000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`041c2000 fffff880`041ce000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`041ce000 fffff880`041fd000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04ef8000 fffff880`04f0d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03f6a000 fffff880`03f79000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03eeb000 fffff880`03f30000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0155d000 fffff880`015bd000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`028b3000 fffff880`028c4000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c03000 fffff800`031e0000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01247000 fffff880`013ea000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`0283a000 fffff880`02843000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03f44000 fffff880`03f6a000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fbc000 fffff880`00fef000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e9d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`064e9000 fffff880`0658f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04f2e000 fffff880`04f6b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c89000 fffff880`00c9d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0419e000 fffff880`041c2000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0401b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0401b000 fffff880`0403c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0441a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03fa8000 fffff880`03ff9000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`0288d000 fffff880`02896000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02896000 fffff880`0289f000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0289f000 fffff880`028a8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01145000 fffff880`0117f000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`03598000 fffff880`035b0000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0658f000 fffff880`0659a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0144c000 fffff880`01454000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06e2a000 fffff880`06ec2000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`03400000 fffff880`03469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0659a000 fffff880`065c7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0403c000 fffff880`0403d480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03c03000 fffff880`03e00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`065c7000 fffff880`065d9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0294b000 fffff880`02958000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02958000 fffff880`02976000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03f94000 fffff880`03fa8000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`029d8000 fffff880`029fe000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04e6f000 fffff880`04e81000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`034b3000 fffff880`034d0000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`034a4000 fffff880`034a5f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04099000 fffff880`040aa000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04e93000 fffff880`04eed000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04043000 fffff880`04099000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`034f7000 fffff880`03503000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`03503000 fffff880`03514000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`04be3000 fffff880`04bf0000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00fef000 fffff880`00ffc000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0284a000 fffff880`02858000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02858000 fffff880`0287d000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0607c000 fffff880`06094000   vmci     vmci.sys     Thu Oct 22 05:26:48 2009 (4AE02558)
fffff880`034de000 fffff880`034e9000   VMkbd    VMkbd.sys    Thu Oct 22 06:51:05 2009 (4AE03919)
fffff880`04e89000 fffff880`04e93000   VMNET    VMNET.SYS    Mon Aug 10 08:04:50 2009 (4A800CE2)
fffff880`04e81000 fffff880`04e89000   vmnetadapter vmnetadapter.sys Mon Aug 10 08:04:53 2009 (4A800CE5)
fffff880`03573000 fffff880`03583000   vmnetbridge vmnetbridge.sys Mon Aug 10 08:05:58 2009 (4A800D26)
fffff880`065d9000 fffff880`065e3000   vmnetuserif vmnetuserif.sys Thu Oct 22 06:17:07 2009 (4AE03123)
fffff880`0640b000 fffff880`064e1000   vmx86    vmx86.sys    Thu Oct 22 07:36:57 2009 (4AE043D9)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`065e3000 fffff880`065ef000   vstor2_ws60 vstor2-ws60.sys Mon Oct 12 17:06:26 2009 (4AD39A52)
fffff880`03f79000 fffff880`03f94000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0287d000 fffff880`0288d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e9f000 fffff880`00f43000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f43000 fffff880`00f52000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03f3b000 fffff880`03f44000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`0032f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`0416f000 fffff880`04178000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fb2000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`03f30000 fffff880`03f3b000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`03552000 fffff880`03573000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`040aa000 fffff880`0410f000   yk62x64  yk62x64.sys  Mon Sep 28 04:19:31 2009 (4AC07193)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`011b9000 fffff880`011e9000   CLASSPNP.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013ea000 fffff880`01400000   disk.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06ee5000 fffff880`06f56000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03514000 fffff880`0352f000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`015f1000 fffff880`015ff000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`01241000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`011e9000 fffff880`011f2000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01013000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
As you said, the *Driver Verifier* did not issue this bugcheck. Leave *Driver Verifier *on for now.

I did notice that all of the 0xF4 point to *csrss.exe*, the user-mode portion of Win32k. Also, they all reference *PageFault* in the stack text at the very beginning. Memory could be a possibility as well.

Hoping to see that 0xC4...

EDIT: Anything that's been plugged into your USB ports the whole time?

```
Symptom:	
Device cannot start.
Cause:	A device has a configuration problem that prevents it from starting properly.
Details:	The device, USB Mass Storage Device, cannot start properly. It may not have the correct driver installed or may be experiencing a hardware failure. The Plug and Play ID for this device is USB\VID_04F9-PID_01AB-MI_02\6-27AF0E40-0-0002.
Resolution:	1. Verify the correct driver is installed.
	2. Try updating the drivers using Windows Update.
	3. Check with the manufacturer for an updated driver.
	4. Attempt to uninstall and then reinstall the device using Device Manager.
Related:	Explanation of Error Codes Generated by Device Manager
	Manage Devices in Windows
```
Also, looks like there's a controller error...

```
Test Groups	                      Tests Failed	Description
Controller Device Configured Fail Count	33	1	Controller devices.
```
Try unplugging any USB devices and reinstalling your motherboard's chipset drivers. Good luck!


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

USB the entire time? Mouse, Keyboard, and a Printer.

Let me get this straight? Leave verifier on and don't use USB when I update my Chipset driver?


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

And I've updated the Chipset drivers, still a problem with the USB Mass Storage Device.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I also have already run a chkdsk, so if that was one of the thoughts to be a solution, it probably isn't.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

You said you wanted to see a C4? I got one.


> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
> OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
> Locale ID:	1033
> ...


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Great. Caused by *vmx86.sys* - part of *VMWare*. Uninstall *VMWare* and turn off *Driver Verifier*, then see if BSOD's persist.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I currently use that program a lot, for folding. Do you think that there would be any way to reinstall the program afterwords? Also, I don't think that this is the issue. I have already uninstalled it, but the problem occurred before I first installed it. Also, this time, the system crashed without playing the game. I think that there is another issue here, with the game, and not VMWare.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Well, after 2 hours of gameplay, there have been no hangs, and no crashes. I think the problem is solved. Could I try to install VMWare again?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

*Driver Verifier *prevails once again!

Yes, you can try reinstalling *VMWare*. It was most likely just a corrupt driver causing the crashes, but we can't know for sure until you have *VMWare* installed once again.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Never mind, the problem is not fixed, I still haven't installed VMWare again. I knew it wasn't the problem. It may have been a problem, but there is another one. Its an F4 crash, exactly like the one I gave earlier. Driver Verifier doesn't affect it at all, the dump is the same with or without Driver Verifier. I don't think its a software issue. The game was running fine, then hung a few times, and eventually I got a BSOD. No idea what the problem is now.



> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
> OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
> Locale ID:	1033
> ...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Hi - 

The latest dump had a bugcheck = *0xf4 (0x3, *0a80`0bd35b30, 0xa80`0bd35e10, 0x800`02fcc240*)*

*0xf4* = critical object termination

*THE PARMS*
0x3 = process (vs. 0x6 = thread)
0x0a80`0bd35b30 = the terminating object
0xa80`0bd35e10 = the process image file name
0x800`02fcc240 = ASCII string containing message

The 4th parm's message - not much help - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
2: kd> da fffff800`02fcc240 
fffff800`02fcc240       "Terminating critical process 0x%"
fffff800`02fcc260       "p (%s)."
[/FONT]
```

Identifying the terminating object in parm #2 - we already know it - csrss.exe - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
PROCESS fffffa800bd35b30
    SessionId: none  Cid: 0188    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 0180
    DirBase: 31ca64000  ObjectTable: fffff8a00375e010  HandleCount: <Data Not Accessible>
    Image: [COLOR=Red]csrss.exe[/COLOR]
    VadRoot fffffa800d2d6010 Vads 103 Clone 0 Private 571. Modified 278. Locked 0.
    DeviceMap fffff8a0000060e0
    Token                             fffff8a00733e780
    ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
    ElapsedTime                       00:00:00.000
    UserTime                          00:00:00.000
    KernelTime                        00:00:00.000
    QuotaPoolUsage[PagedPool]         0
    QuotaPoolUsage[NonPagedPool]      0
    Working Set Sizes (now,min,max)  (1204, 50, 345) (4816KB, 200KB, 1380KB)
    PeakWorkingSetSize                1204
    VirtualSize                       47 Mb
    PeakVirtualSize                   48 Mb
    PageFaultCount                    1536
    MemoryPriority                    BACKGROUND
    BasePriority                      13
    CommitCharge                      705

        *** Error in reading nt!_ETHREAD @ fffffa800bd92b60

[/FONT]
```

I see you have McAfee installed... please remove it 

Remove McAfee using the McAfee Removal Tool (MRT) - http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe

Download the McAfee Removal Tool (MRT); save to desktop. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the MRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot.

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Use AVG for a/v if you wish - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

My favorite = ESET NOD32 anti-virus 30 day trial --> http://www.eset.com/download/free_trial_download_eav.php

NOTE: This last dump was NOT a VERIFIER_ENABLED_MINIDUMP

If BSODs persist post-McAfee removal, run the Driver Verifier again --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

Then, go to \windows\MEMORY.DMP - copy it out to another folder, zip it up and upload to a hosting site - MegaUpload - create free account, upload the zipped FULL Kernel dump. Then provide a link to it and we'll see what additional clues it may yield. Expect the MEMORY.DMP file to be a large file, approx 350-800 MB prior to zipping. 

Mega Upload --> http://www.megaupload.com/?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


Windows 7 x64 - build 7600 -- Bucheck = 0xf4

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Loading Dump File [A:\D\!!_Kernel_Dumps\artinz_Windows7x64_01-05-10__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel2\010910-16988-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c52000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e8fe50
Debug session time: Sat Jan  9 00:54:38.944 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:46:22.068
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800bd35b30, fffffa800bd35e10, fffff80002fcc240}

Probably caused by : csrss.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION (f4)
A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been
terminated.
Several processes and threads are necessary for the operation of the
system; when they are terminated (for any reason), the system can no
longer function.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, Process
Arg2: fffffa800bd35b30, Terminating object
Arg3: fffffa800bd35e10, Process image file name
Arg4: fffff80002fcc240, Explanatory message (ascii)

Debugging Details:
------------------


PROCESS_OBJECT: fffffa800bd35b30

IMAGE_NAME:  csrss.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: csrss

FAULTING_MODULE: 0000000000000000 

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000006 - The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of 0x%x.

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`05b630e8 fffff800`0304f142 : 00000000`000000f4 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffffa80`0bd35e10 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`05b630f0 fffff800`02ffb269 : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`0bd8eb60 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffffa80`0bd35b30 : nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`05b63130 fffff800`02f7fc74 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffff6fb`00000008 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x17a06
fffff880`05b63180 fffff800`02cc3153 : fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffff800`c0000006 fffffa80`0bd8eb60 fffff880`05b63b78 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`05b63200 fffff800`02cbf6f0 : fffff800`02d03ada fffff880`05b63b78 fffff880`05b638d0 fffff880`05b63c20 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffff880`05b63398 fffff800`02d03ada : fffff880`05b63b78 fffff880`05b638d0 fffff880`05b63c20 00000000`009519d0 : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`05b633a0 fffff800`02cc3542 : fffff880`05b63b78 00000000`000116e4 fffff880`05b63c20 00000000`009514a8 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4619d
fffff880`05b63a40 fffff800`02cc20ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000116e4 00000000`00000001 00000000`7714f738 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`05b63c20 00000000`7706548f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
00000000`009513f0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7706548f


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !process fffffa800bd35b30 3
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002efa000
PROCESS fffffa800bd35b30
    SessionId: none  Cid: 0188    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 0180
    DirBase: 31ca64000  ObjectTable: fffff8a00375e010  HandleCount: <Data Not Accessible>
    Image: csrss.exe
    VadRoot fffffa800d2d6010 Vads 103 Clone 0 Private 571. Modified 278. Locked 0.
    DeviceMap fffff8a0000060e0
    Token                             fffff8a00733e780
    ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
    ElapsedTime                       00:00:00.000
    UserTime                          00:00:00.000
    KernelTime                        00:00:00.000
    QuotaPoolUsage[PagedPool]         0
    QuotaPoolUsage[NonPagedPool]      0
    Working Set Sizes (now,min,max)  (1204, 50, 345) (4816KB, 200KB, 1380KB)
    PeakWorkingSetSize                1204
    VirtualSize                       47 Mb
    PeakVirtualSize                   48 Mb
    PageFaultCount                    1536
    MemoryPriority                    BACKGROUND
    BasePriority                      13
    CommitCharge                      705

        *** Error in reading nt!_ETHREAD @ fffffa800bd92b60

windbg> .hh 
2: kd> !arbiter 1
Error reading value of IopRootDeviceNode (0xfffff80002ec6570)
2: kd> !locks
**** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
fffff80002e67770: Unable to get value of ExpSystemResourcesList
2: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffffa80`0bd35e10 fffff800`02fcc240
2: kd> da  fffff800`02fcc240
fffff800`02fcc240  "Terminating critical process 0x%"
fffff800`02fcc260  "p (%s)."
2: kd> !thread
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002efa000
THREAD fffffa800bd8eb60  Cid 0188.01c0  Teb: 000007fffffd7000 Win32Thread: fffff900c00d0010 RUNNING on processor 2
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e38b74
Owning Process            fffffa800bd35b30       Image:         csrss.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      638910       
Context Switch Count      5026                 LargeStack
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefd014be4
Stack Init fffff88005b63db0 Current fffff88005b62e90
Base fffff88005b64000 Limit fffff88005b5b000 Call 0
Priority 13 BasePriority 13 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`05b630e8 fffff800`0304f142 : 00000000`000000f4 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffffa80`0bd35e10 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`05b630f0 fffff800`02ffb269 : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`0bd8eb60 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffffa80`0bd35b30 : nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`05b63130 fffff800`02f7fc74 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffff6fb`00000008 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x17a06
fffff880`05b63180 fffff800`02cc3153 : fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffff800`c0000006 fffffa80`0bd8eb60 fffff880`05b63b78 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`05b63200 fffff800`02cbf6f0 : fffff800`02d03ada fffff880`05b63b78 fffff880`05b638d0 fffff880`05b63c20 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`05b63200)
fffff880`05b63398 fffff800`02d03ada : fffff880`05b63b78 fffff880`05b638d0 fffff880`05b63c20 00000000`009519d0 : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`05b633a0 fffff800`02cc3542 : fffff880`05b63b78 00000000`000116e4 fffff880`05b63c20 00000000`009514a8 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4619d
fffff880`05b63a40 fffff800`02cc20ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000116e4 00000000`00000001 00000000`7714f738 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`05b63c20 00000000`7706548f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`05b63c20)
00000000`009513f0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7706548f

2: kd> da 80002fcc240
00000800`02fcc240  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc260  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc280  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc2a0  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc2c0  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc2e0  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc300  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc320  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc340  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc360  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc380  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc3a0  "????????????????????????????????"
2: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffffa80`0bd35e10 fffff800`02fcc240
2: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffffa80`0bd35e10 fffff800`02fcc240
2: kd> da 0x800`02fcc240 
00000800`02fcc240  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc260  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc280  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc2a0  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc2c0  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc2e0  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc300  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc320  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc340  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc360  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc380  "????????????????????????????????"
00000800`02fcc3a0  "????????????????????????????????"
2: kd> da fffff800`02fcc240 
fffff800`02fcc240  "Terminating critical process 0x%"
fffff800`02fcc260  "p (%s)."
2: kd> lmvm csrss
start             end                 module name
2: kd> !process fffffa800bd35b30 3
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002efa000
PROCESS fffffa800bd35b30
    SessionId: none  Cid: 0188    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 0180
    DirBase: 31ca64000  ObjectTable: fffff8a00375e010  HandleCount: <Data Not Accessible>
    Image: csrss.exe
    VadRoot fffffa800d2d6010 Vads 103 Clone 0 Private 571. Modified 278. Locked 0.
    DeviceMap fffff8a0000060e0
    Token                             fffff8a00733e780
    ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
    ElapsedTime                       00:00:00.000
    UserTime                          00:00:00.000
    KernelTime                        00:00:00.000
    QuotaPoolUsage[PagedPool]         0
    QuotaPoolUsage[NonPagedPool]      0
    Working Set Sizes (now,min,max)  (1204, 50, 345) (4816KB, 200KB, 1380KB)
    PeakWorkingSetSize                1204
    VirtualSize                       47 Mb
    PeakVirtualSize                   48 Mb
    PageFaultCount                    1536
    MemoryPriority                    BACKGROUND
    BasePriority                      13
    CommitCharge                      705

        *** Error in reading nt!_ETHREAD @ fffffa800bd92b60

2: kd> !process !process fffffa800bd35b30 
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for amdxata.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for amdxata.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spldr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Mpfp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Mpfp.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AsUpIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AsUpIO.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AsIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AsIO.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for yk62x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for yk62x64.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ASACPI.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ASACPI.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dadder.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dadder.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AtiHdmi.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AtiHdmi.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cpuz132_x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cpuz132_x64.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for peauth.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for peauth.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfesmfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfesmfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002efa000
PROCESS fffffa800bd35b30
    SessionId: none  Cid: 0188    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 0180
    DirBase: 31ca64000  ObjectTable: fffff8a00375e010  HandleCount: <Data Not Accessible>
    Image: csrss.exe
    VadRoot fffffa800d2d6010 Vads 103 Clone 0 Private 571. Modified 278. Locked 0.
    DeviceMap fffff8a0000060e0
    Token                             fffff8a00733e780
    ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
    ElapsedTime                       00:00:00.000
    UserTime                          00:00:00.000
    KernelTime                        00:00:00.000
    QuotaPoolUsage[PagedPool]         0
    QuotaPoolUsage[NonPagedPool]      0
    Working Set Sizes (now,min,max)  (1204, 50, 345) (4816KB, 200KB, 1380KB)
    PeakWorkingSetSize                1204
    VirtualSize                       47 Mb
    PeakVirtualSize                   48 Mb
    PageFaultCount                    1536
    MemoryPriority                    BACKGROUND
    BasePriority                      13
    CommitCharge                      705

        *** Error in reading nt!_ETHREAD @ fffffa800bd92b60

2: kd> !process fffffa800bd35e10 
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002efa000
TYPE mismatch for process object at fffffa800bd35e10
2: kd> !object fffffa800bd35e10 
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002efa010
Could not read ObjectType address
2: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00baf000 fffff800`00bb9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c09000 fffff800`02c52000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02c52000 fffff800`0322f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cd7000 fffff880`00d1b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00d1b000 fffff880`00d2f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d2f000 fffff880`00d8d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d8d000 fffff880`00de9000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00dff000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e33000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e3e000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e45000 fffff880`00ee9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ee9000 fffff880`00ef8000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ef8000 fffff880`00f4f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f4f000 fffff880`00f58000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f58000 fffff880`00f62000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f62000 fffff880`00f95000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f95000 fffff880`00fa2000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fa2000 fffff880`00fb7000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fb7000 fffff880`00fcc000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00fcc000 fffff880`00fd3000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fd3000 fffff880`00fe3000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00ffd000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`01074000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01074000 fffff880`010a4000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`010a4000 fffff880`010bd000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`010c8000 fffff880`01114000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01114000 fffff880`01128000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01128000 fffff880`01186000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01186000 fffff880`011f9000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01216000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01219000 fffff880`013bc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013bc000 fffff880`013d6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013d6000 fffff880`013e7000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013f1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0140c000 fffff880`014fe000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`014fe000 fffff880`0155e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0155e000 fffff880`01589000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`01589000 fffff880`015d5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015dd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`015dd000 fffff880`015ef000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015f8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`02803000 fffff880`0282d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0282d000 fffff880`02836000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02836000 fffff880`0283d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0283d000 fffff880`0284b000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0284b000 fffff880`02870000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02870000 fffff880`02880000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02880000 fffff880`02889000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02889000 fffff880`02892000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02892000 fffff880`0289b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0289b000 fffff880`028a6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`028a6000 fffff880`028b7000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`028b7000 fffff880`02901000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`02901000 fffff880`0293e000   Mpfp     Mpfp.sys     Thu Apr 09 14:22:13 2009 (49DE3CD5)
fffff880`0293e000 fffff880`0294b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0294b000 fffff880`02969000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02969000 fffff880`02987000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:03 2009 (4A5BCCDB)
fffff880`02987000 fffff880`02996000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02996000 fffff880`029b4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`029b4000 fffff880`029c5000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`029c5000 fffff880`029eb000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`038c8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`038e4000 fffff880`03901000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`03901000 fffff880`0390e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0390e000 fffff880`0391a000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`0391a000 fffff880`0392b000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`0392b000 fffff880`03946000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`03946000 fffff880`03954000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`03954000 fffff880`03977000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`03977000 fffff880`03998000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`03998000 fffff880`039ad000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`039ad000 fffff880`039c5000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`039c5000 fffff880`039e3000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`039e3000 fffff880`039fb000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03c03000 fffff880`03e00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e14000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03e14000 fffff880`03e65000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03e65000 fffff880`03e71000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03e71000 fffff880`03e7c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03e7c000 fffff880`03ec5a00   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Fri Jul 31 17:59:58 2009 (4A73695E)
fffff880`03ec6000 fffff880`03ecc000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`03ed0000 fffff880`03f5a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03f5a000 fffff880`03f9f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`03f9f000 fffff880`03fa8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03fa8000 fffff880`03fce000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03fce000 fffff880`03fdd000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03fdd000 fffff880`03ff8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03ff8000 fffff880`03ffe000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0401b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0401b000 fffff880`0403c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0403d000 fffff880`04093000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04093000 fffff880`040a4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`040a4000 fffff880`04109000   yk62x64  yk62x64.sys  Mon Sep 28 04:19:31 2009 (4AC07193)
fffff880`04109000 fffff880`04147000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`04147000 fffff880`04154000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04154000 fffff880`0415c000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`0415c000 fffff880`04169000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`04169000 fffff880`04172000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04172000 fffff880`04182000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04182000 fffff880`04198000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04198000 fffff880`041bc000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`041bc000 fffff880`041c8000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`041c8000 fffff880`041f7000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`041f7000 fffff880`041f8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0440f000 fffff880`0441d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0441d000 fffff880`0442b000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0442b000 fffff880`04433080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04434000 fffff880`04a6a000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Nov 24 22:44:50 2009 (4B0CA832)
fffff880`04a6a000 fffff880`04b5e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04b5e000 fffff880`04ba4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04ba4000 fffff880`04bc8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04bc8000 fffff880`04bd5000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04bd5000 fffff880`04bef000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04bef000 fffff880`04bfe000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04e3d000 fffff880`04e5f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04e5f000 fffff880`04e64200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04e65000 fffff880`04ec1000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`04ec1000 fffff880`04ecf000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04ecf000 fffff880`04edb000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04edb000 fffff880`04ee4000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04ee4000 fffff880`04ef0000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04ef0000 fffff880`04ef3180   dadder   dadder.sys   Thu Aug 02 05:33:03 2007 (46B1A4CF)
fffff880`04ef5000 fffff880`04f38000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04f38000 fffff880`04f4a000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04f4a000 fffff880`04fa4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04fa4000 fffff880`04faf000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04faf000 fffff880`04fc4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04fc4000 fffff880`04fe5000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`04fe5000 fffff880`04ff8000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04ff8000 fffff880`04ff9f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`05c5b000 fffff880`05c87000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05c87000 fffff880`05cd4000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05cd4000 fffff880`05cf7000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`05cf7000 fffff880`05cff000   cpuz132_x64 cpuz132_x64.sys Thu Mar 26 19:17:23 2009 (49CC0D03)
fffff880`05cff000 fffff880`05da5000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05da5000 fffff880`05db0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`05db0000 fffff880`05ddd000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`05ddd000 fffff880`05def000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06601000 fffff880`0666a000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0666a000 fffff880`06702000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06702000 fffff880`06719600   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Fri Jul 31 18:02:42 2009 (4A736A02)
fffff880`0671a000 fffff880`06725000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`06725000 fffff880`06742000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0674b000 fffff880`0677c000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)
fffff880`0677c000 fffff880`06786700   mfesmfk  mfesmfk.sys  Fri Jul 31 18:05:34 2009 (4A736AAE)
fffff880`06787000 fffff880`067bd000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`0038f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`007d0000 fffff960`007f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06787000 fffff880`067f8000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0671a000 fffff880`0674b000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013f1000 fffff880`013ff000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140c000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`010a4000 fffff880`010ad000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`010ad000 fffff880`010c0000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
2: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04109000 fffff880`04147000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00ef8000 fffff880`00f4f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`03ed0000 fffff880`03f5a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04182000 fffff880`04198000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e3e000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`04154000 fffff880`0415c000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`03ff8000 fffff880`03ffe000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`03ec6000 fffff880`03ecc000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`0671a000 fffff880`06725000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e33000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04fc4000 fffff880`04fe5000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`04434000 fffff880`04a6a000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Nov 24 22:44:50 2009 (4B0CA832)
fffff880`02836000 fffff880`0283d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`029b4000 fffff880`029c5000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`039c5000 fffff880`039e3000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`007d0000 fffff960`007f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`06725000 fffff880`06742000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`02803000 fffff880`0282d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01074000 fffff880`010a4000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d2f000 fffff880`00d8d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01186000 fffff880`011f9000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04172000 fffff880`04182000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05cf7000 fffff880`05cff000   cpuz132_x64 cpuz132_x64.sys Thu Mar 26 19:17:23 2009 (49CC0D03)
fffff880`04ec1000 fffff880`04ecf000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04ef0000 fffff880`04ef3180   dadder   dadder.sys   Thu Aug 02 05:33:03 2007 (46B1A4CF)
fffff880`02996000 fffff880`029b4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02987000 fffff880`02996000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01216000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04e3d000 fffff880`04e5f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04edb000 fffff880`04ee4000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04ecf000 fffff880`04edb000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04fe5000 fffff880`04ff8000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04ee4000 fffff880`04ef0000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04a6a000 fffff880`04b5e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04b5e000 fffff880`04ba4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`06787000 fffff880`067bd000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04147000 fffff880`04154000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01114000 fffff880`01128000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`04fa4000 fffff880`04faf000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`010c8000 fffff880`01114000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013f1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`01074000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`028b7000 fffff880`02901000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0415c000 fffff880`04169000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`02c09000 fffff800`02c52000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04ba4000 fffff880`04bc8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04e65000 fffff880`04ec1000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`010a4000 fffff880`010bd000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0442b000 fffff880`04433080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0441d000 fffff880`0442b000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`038c8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015f8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00dff000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02969000 fffff880`02987000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:03 2009 (4A5BCCDB)
fffff880`04bef000 fffff880`04bfe000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03946000 fffff880`03954000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00baf000 fffff800`00bb9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04ef5000 fffff880`04f38000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013bc000 fffff880`013d6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0155e000 fffff880`01589000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04e5f000 fffff880`04e64200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03998000 fffff880`039ad000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03954000 fffff880`03977000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cd7000 fffff880`00d1b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`06702000 fffff880`06719600   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Fri Jul 31 18:02:42 2009 (4A736A02)
fffff880`03e7c000 fffff880`03ec5a00   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Fri Jul 31 17:59:58 2009 (4A73695E)
fffff880`0677c000 fffff880`06786700   mfesmfk  mfesmfk.sys  Fri Jul 31 18:05:34 2009 (4A736AAE)
fffff880`0440f000 fffff880`0441d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03901000 fffff880`0390e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00ffd000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02901000 fffff880`0293e000   Mpfp     Mpfp.sys     Thu Apr 09 14:22:13 2009 (49DE3CD5)
fffff880`039e3000 fffff880`039fb000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05c5b000 fffff880`05c87000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05c87000 fffff880`05cd4000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05cd4000 fffff880`05cf7000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`0289b000 fffff880`028a6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f58000 fffff880`00f62000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01128000 fffff880`01186000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03e71000 fffff880`03e7c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015dd000 fffff880`015ef000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0140c000 fffff880`014fe000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`041bc000 fffff880`041c8000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`041c8000 fffff880`041f7000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04faf000 fffff880`04fc4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03fce000 fffff880`03fdd000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f5a000 fffff880`03f9f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`014fe000 fffff880`0155e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`028a6000 fffff880`028b7000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e65000 fffff880`03e71000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c52000 fffff800`0322f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01219000 fffff880`013bc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`0282d000 fffff880`02836000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03fa8000 fffff880`03fce000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00fa2000 fffff880`00fb7000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f62000 fffff880`00f95000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fcc000 fffff880`00fd3000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fd3000 fffff880`00fe3000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013d6000 fffff880`013e7000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`05cff000 fffff880`05da5000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d1b000 fffff880`00d2f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04198000 fffff880`041bc000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0401b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0401b000 fffff880`0403c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04bd5000 fffff880`04bef000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e14000 fffff880`03e65000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02880000 fffff880`02889000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02889000 fffff880`02892000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02892000 fffff880`0289b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`039ad000 fffff880`039c5000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05da5000 fffff880`05db0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015dd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0666a000 fffff880`06702000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06601000 fffff880`0666a000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`05db0000 fffff880`05ddd000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`041f7000 fffff880`041f8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03c03000 fffff880`03e00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`05ddd000 fffff880`05def000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0293e000 fffff880`0294b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0294b000 fffff880`02969000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e14000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`029c5000 fffff880`029eb000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04f38000 fffff880`04f4a000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`038e4000 fffff880`03901000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04ff8000 fffff880`04ff9f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04093000 fffff880`040a4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04f4a000 fffff880`04fa4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0403d000 fffff880`04093000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0390e000 fffff880`0391a000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`0391a000 fffff880`0392b000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`0392b000 fffff880`03946000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`04bc8000 fffff880`04bd5000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00f95000 fffff880`00fa2000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0283d000 fffff880`0284b000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0284b000 fffff880`02870000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fb7000 fffff880`00fcc000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d8d000 fffff880`00de9000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01589000 fffff880`015d5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03fdd000 fffff880`03ff8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02870000 fffff880`02880000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e45000 fffff880`00ee9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ee9000 fffff880`00ef8000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03f9f000 fffff880`03fa8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`0038f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`04169000 fffff880`04172000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f4f000 fffff880`00f58000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`03977000 fffff880`03998000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0674b000 fffff880`0677c000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)
fffff880`040a4000 fffff880`04109000   yk62x64  yk62x64.sys  Mon Sep 28 04:19:31 2009 (4AC07193)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06787000 fffff880`067f8000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0671a000 fffff880`0674b000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013f1000 fffff880`013ff000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140c000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`010a4000 fffff880`010ad000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`010ad000 fffff880`010c0000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000


[/FONT]
```


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Got another BSOD just now. It isn't Driver Verifier Enabled, because I didn't expect to get one. I also have included the memory.DMP (zipped, as you asked) on megaupload. It is here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BTW8OBUK


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Okay, here we go.

You say you BSOD when gaming. That would indicate a video or memory failure, typically. Other symptoms are falling into place as well. In the stack text of each 0xF4 BSOD lies *PageFault* near the beginning, an indication of a memory problem - be it the hard drive's page file, RAM, or VRAM on your video card.

```
4: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`05d330e8 fffff800`03049142 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`05d330f0 fffff800`02ff5269 nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`05d33130 fffff800`02f79c74 nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x17a06
fffff880`05d33180 fffff800`02cbd153 nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`05d33200 fffff800`02cb96f0 nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffff880`05d33398 fffff800`02cfdada nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`05d333a0 fffff800`02cbd542 nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4619d
fffff880`05d33a40 fffff800`02cbc0ba nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`05d33c20 00000000`76ec5ac5 nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
00000000`002611d0 00000000`00000000 0x76ec5ac5
```
Also, in your *System Information* log, I see a bunch of *atikmdag* errors. The bugcheck on them is 0x117: *VIDEO_TDR_TIMEOUT_DETECTED*. More info here: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa469203.aspx

First try reinstalling your video card drivers. If that doesn't work and you're sure that your voltages are set correctly in the BIOS, I blame the BSOD's on a faulty graphics card.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I had already reinstalled the drivers multiple times. And the voltages are correct, I'm sure of that.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Download and run the *Video Card Stability Test*: http://freestone-group.com/video-card-stability-test.htm

Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

The test did not go well. Within the first 10 seconds, the display driver stopped working, then recovered. I couldn't shut down the test, I had to do a hard shutdown.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I firmly believe that your video card is the cause of your troubles. I'd start looking into a replacement. Check the manufacturer's warranty to see if it's valid.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Now that we know its a bad video card, I should be able to reinstall McAfee and VMWare, right?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Yes, you should be fine to reinstall your programs.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Okay, new set of issues, same computer. I replaced the old graphics card with a new Radeon 5870. I installed the drivers (with a bit of work) and I thought everything was fine. I am not getting blue screens anymore, but I am getting what led up to them before. What's happening is sometimes, not even playing games or stressing the video card, the display will go black and then lose signal, and the graphics card fan will go to %100 power. It stays that way until I do a hard shutdown. I'm starting to think that this is beyond a graphics card issue.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Did you run the video card stress test again?


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Yep, just ran the test again, worked fine this time. I ran it for about 5 minutes and then shut it off.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Hi - 

Thank you for the 506.6 MB full kernel dump. 

I ran with it for hours fully expecting me to show the name of the directory (folder) that was causing the *0xc0000006* I/O exception. In a way it did, but the answer does not make a whole lot of sense to me - 


```
[font=lucida console]2: kd> !handle 0x14
processor number 2, process fffffa800bd35b30
PROCESS fffffa800bd35b30
    SessionId: 0  Cid: 0188    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 0180
    DirBase: 31ca64000  ObjectTable: fffff8a00375e010  HandleCount: 755.
    Image: [color=red][B]csrss.exe[/B][/color]

Handle table at fffff8a002a3a000 with 902 Entries in use
0014: Object: [color=#008000][B]fffff8a00733d510[/B][/color]  GrantedAccess: 000f0001 Entry: fffff8a007340050
Object: fffff8a00733d510  Type: (fffffa8009cdbde0) [color=#ff8600][B]SymbolicLink[/B][/COLOR]
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a00733d4e0 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 2
        Directory Object: fffff8a0073429e0  Name: 0[/font]
```


```
[font=lucida console]2: kd> !object [color=#008000][B]fffff8a00733d510[/B][/color]
Object:[color=#008000][B]fffff8a00733d510[/B][/color]  Type: (fffffa8009cdbde0) [color=#ff8600][B]SymbolicLink[/B][/color]
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a00733d4e0 (new version)
    HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 2
    Directory Object: fffff8a0073429e0  Name: 0
    Target String is '\BaseNamedObjects'[/font]
```


```
[font=lucida console]2: kd> !object  fffff8a0073429e0
Object: fffff8a0073429e0  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) [color=red][B]Directory[/B][/color]
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a0073429b0 (new version)
    HandleCount: 2  PointerCount: 5
    Directory Object: [color=purple][b]fffff8a0002dceb0[/b][/color]  Name: [color=blue][B]BNOLINKS[/B][/color]

    Hash Address          Type          Name
    ---- -------          ----          ----
     11  [color=#080000]fffff8a00733d510[/color] [color=#ff8600][B]SymbolicLink  [/B][/COLOR]0
     12  fffff8a001587f90 SymbolicLink  1[/font]
```


```
[font=lucida console]2: kd> !object  [color=purple][b]fffff8a0002dceb0[/b][/color]
Object: fffff8a0002dceb0  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) [COLOR=Red][B]Directory[/B][/COLOR]
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a0002dce80 (new version)
    HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 5
    Directory Object: fffff8a000004eb0  Name: Sessions

    Hash Address          Type          Name
    ---- -------          ----          ----
     11  fffff8a0073410f0 Directory     0
     12  fffff8a001586eb0 Directory     1
     21  fffff8a0073429e0 Directory     [color=blue][B]BNOLINKS[/B][/color][/font]
```

`

It appears to me that the Client/Server Runtime Subsystem - csrss.exe - is for some reason encountering "BNOLINKS" - a new type of Symbolic Link simply listed as "system reserved". 

For info on "BNOLINKS" --> *BNOLINKS* --> http://www.nynaeve.net/?p=86


`

Are you using IE8? If using Firefox or Chrome, you may want to try IE8 and see if you encounter the same BSODs re: csrss.exe. Some believe it can make a difference.

Also - the reports show that a USB device related to video is INOP - perhaps a webcam?

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.

.






FULL KERNEL DUMP ANALYSIS - Bugcheck *0xf4*

```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'jcgriff2_kernel_log_artinz_01-15-10__'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\!!_Kernel_Dumps\artinz_Windows7x64_01-05-10__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c52000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e8fe50
Debug session time: Sat Jan  9 00:54:38.944 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:46:22.068
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800bd35b30, fffffa800bd35e10, fffff80002fcc240}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : csrss.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Closing open log file jcgriff2_kernel_log_artinz_01-15-10__
Opened log file 'jcgriff2_kernel_log_artinz_01-15-10__'
2: kd> .restart /f
WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Closing open log file jcgriff2_kernel_log_artinz_01-15-10__
Opened log file 'jcgriff2_kernel_log_artinz_01-15-10__'

Loading Dump File [A:\D\!!_Kernel_Dumps\artinz_Windows7x64_01-05-10__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c52000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e8fe50
Debug session time: Sat Jan  9 00:54:38.944 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:46:22.068
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800bd35b30, fffffa800bd35e10, fffff80002fcc240}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : csrss.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION (f4)
A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been
terminated.
Several processes and threads are necessary for the operation of the
system; when they are terminated (for any reason), the system can no
longer function.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, Process
Arg2: fffffa800bd35b30, Terminating object
Arg3: fffffa800bd35e10, Process image file name
Arg4: fffff80002fcc240, Explanatory message (ascii)

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

PROCESS_OBJECT: fffffa800bd35b30

IMAGE_NAME:  csrss.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: csrss

FAULTING_MODULE: 0000000000000000 

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000006 - The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of 0x%x.

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`05b630e8 fffff800`0304f142 : 00000000`000000f4 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffffa80`0bd35e10 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`05b630f0 fffff800`02ffb269 : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`0bd8eb60 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffffa80`0bd35b30 : nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`05b63130 fffff800`02f7fc74 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffff6fb`00000008 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x17a06
fffff880`05b63180 fffff800`02cc3153 : fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffff800`c0000006 fffffa80`0bd8eb60 fffff880`05b63b78 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`05b63200 fffff800`02cbf6f0 : fffff800`02d03ada fffff880`05b63b78 fffff880`05b638d0 fffff880`05b63c20 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffff880`05b63398 fffff800`02d03ada : fffff880`05b63b78 fffff880`05b638d0 fffff880`05b63c20 00000000`009519d0 : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`05b633a0 fffff800`02cc3542 : fffff880`05b63b78 00000000`000116e4 fffff880`05b63c20 00000000`009514a8 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4619d
fffff880`05b63a40 fffff800`02cc20ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000116e4 00000000`00000001 00000000`7714f738 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`05b63c20 00000000`7706548f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
00000000`009513f0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7706548f


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !process fffffa800bd35b30 3
PROCESS fffffa800bd35b30
    SessionId: 0  Cid: 0188    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 0180
    DirBase: 31ca64000  ObjectTable: fffff8a00375e010  HandleCount: 755.
    Image: csrss.exe
    VadRoot fffffa800d2d6010 Vads 103 Clone 0 Private 571. Modified 278. Locked 0.
    DeviceMap fffff8a0000060e0
    Token                             fffff8a00733e780
    ElapsedTime                       02:46:09.228
    UserTime                          00:00:00.015
    KernelTime                        00:00:01.404
    QuotaPoolUsage[PagedPool]         0
    QuotaPoolUsage[NonPagedPool]      0
    Working Set Sizes (now,min,max)  (1204, 50, 345) (4816KB, 200KB, 1380KB)
    PeakWorkingSetSize                1204
    VirtualSize                       47 Mb
    PeakVirtualSize                   48 Mb
    PageFaultCount                    1536
    MemoryPriority                    BACKGROUND
    BasePriority                      13
    CommitCharge                      705

        THREAD fffffa800bd92b60  Cid 0188.01b8  Teb: 000007fffffdb000 Win32Thread: fffff900c1aec7e0 WAIT: (WrLpcReply) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800bd92f20  Semaphore Limit 0x1

        THREAD fffffa800bd93b60  Cid 0188.01bc  Teb: 000007fffffd9000 Win32Thread: fffff900c1a7a6b0 WAIT: (UserRequest) UserMode Alertable
            fffffa800bd3d890  SynchronizationEvent
            fffffa800bd32a80  SynchronizationEvent
            fffffa800bd32c50  SynchronizationEvent

        THREAD fffffa800bd8eb60  Cid 0188.01c0  Teb: 000007fffffd7000 Win32Thread: fffff900c00d0010 RUNNING on processor 2
        THREAD fffffa800bd94b60  Cid 0188.01c4  Teb: 000007fffffd5000 Win32Thread: 0000000000000000 WAIT: (WrLpcReceive) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800bd94f20  Semaphore Limit 0x1

        THREAD fffffa800bda6b60  Cid 0188.01dc  Teb: 000007fffffde000 Win32Thread: fffff900c01b6c30 WAIT: (WrLpcReceive) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800bda6f20  Semaphore Limit 0x1

        THREAD fffffa800bdebb60  Cid 0188.01f4  Teb: 000007fffffd3000 Win32Thread: fffff900c0140690 WAIT: (WrUserRequest) KernelMode Alertable
            fffffa800bd89c80  SynchronizationEvent
            fffffa800bdb0870  NotificationTimer
            fffffa8009d856b0  SynchronizationTimer
            fffff80002e725e0  NotificationEvent

        THREAD fffffa800bdedb60  Cid 0188.01f8  Teb: 000007fffffae000 Win32Thread: fffff900c012c710 WAIT: (WrUserRequest) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800bd8bf60  SynchronizationEvent
            fffffa800bdde8b0  SynchronizationEvent

        THREAD fffffa800be03b60  Cid 0188.0210  Teb: 000007fffffac000 Win32Thread: fffff900c01dfc30 WAIT: (WrLpcReceive) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800be03f20  Semaphore Limit 0x1

        THREAD fffffa800be32b60  Cid 0188.0228  Teb: 000007fffffaa000 Win32Thread: fffff900c01e1c30 WAIT: (WrUserRequest) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800be30dd0  SynchronizationEvent

        THREAD fffffa800aa21060  Cid 0188.17c4  Teb: 000007fffffa8000 Win32Thread: fffff900c1b10010 WAIT: (WrLpcReceive) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800aa21420  Semaphore Limit 0x1


2: kd> !thread
THREAD fffffa800bd8eb60  Cid 0188.01c0  Teb: 000007fffffd7000 Win32Thread: fffff900c00d0010 RUNNING on processor 2
Not impersonating
DeviceMap                 fffff8a0000060e0
Owning Process            fffffa800bd35b30       Image:         csrss.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
Wait Start TickCount      638910         Ticks: 962 (0:00:00:15.007)
Context Switch Count      5026                 LargeStack
UserTime                  00:00:00.046
KernelTime                00:00:00.046
Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefd014be4
Stack Init fffff88005b63db0 Current fffff88005b62e90
Base fffff88005b64000 Limit fffff88005b5b000 Call 0
Priority 13 BasePriority 13 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`05b630e8 fffff800`0304f142 : 00000000`000000f4 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffffa80`0bd35e10 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`05b630f0 fffff800`02ffb269 : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`0bd8eb60 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffffa80`0bd35b30 : nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`05b63130 fffff800`02f7fc74 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffff6fb`00000008 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x17a06
fffff880`05b63180 fffff800`02cc3153 : fffffa80`0bd35b30 fffff800`c0000006 fffffa80`0bd8eb60 fffff880`05b63b78 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`05b63200 fffff800`02cbf6f0 : fffff800`02d03ada fffff880`05b63b78 fffff880`05b638d0 fffff880`05b63c20 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`05b63200)
fffff880`05b63398 fffff800`02d03ada : fffff880`05b63b78 fffff880`05b638d0 fffff880`05b63c20 00000000`009519d0 : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`05b633a0 fffff800`02cc3542 : fffff880`05b63b78 00000000`000116e4 fffff880`05b63c20 00000000`009514a8 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4619d
fffff880`05b63a40 fffff800`02cc20ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000116e4 00000000`00000001 00000000`7714f738 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`05b63c20 00000000`7706548f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`05b63c20)
00000000`009513f0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7706548f

2: kd> !handle
processor number 2, process fffffa800bd35b30
PROCESS fffffa800bd35b30
    SessionId: 0  Cid: 0188    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 0180
    DirBase: 31ca64000  ObjectTable: fffff8a00375e010  HandleCount: 755.
    Image: csrss.exe

Handle table at fffff8a002a3a000 with 902 Entries in use
0004: Object: fffff8a0007c9080  GrantedAccess: 00000003 Entry: fffff8a007340010
Object: fffff8a0007c9080  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) Directory
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a0007c9050 (new version)
        HandleCount: 58  PointerCount: 96
        Directory Object: fffff8a000004eb0  Name: KnownDlls

0008: Object: fffffa800bd3a9d0  GrantedAccess: 00100020 Entry: fffff8a007340020
Object: fffffa800bd3a9d0  Type: (fffffa8009d58080) File
    ObjectHeader: fffffa800bd3a9a0 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 1
        Directory Object: 00000000  Name: \Windows\System32 {HarddiskVolume2}

000c: Object: fffffa800bd27e90  GrantedAccess: 00000804 Entry: fffff8a007340030
Object: fffffa800bd27e90  Type: (fffffa8009d82350) EtwRegistration
    ObjectHeader: fffffa800bd27e60 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 1

0010: Object: fffff8a0073429e0  GrantedAccess: 000f000f Entry: fffff8a007340040
Object: fffff8a0073429e0  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) Directory
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a0073429b0 (new version)
        HandleCount: 2  PointerCount: 5
        Directory Object: fffff8a0002dceb0  Name: BNOLINKS

0014: Object: fffff8a00733d510  GrantedAccess: 000f0001 Entry: fffff8a007340050
Object: fffff8a00733d510  Type: (fffffa8009cdbde0) SymbolicLink
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a00733d4e0 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 2
        Directory Object: fffff8a0073429e0  Name: 0

0018: Object: fffff8a0073410f0  GrantedAccess: 000f000f Entry: fffff8a007340060
Object: fffff8a0073410f0  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) Directory
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a0073410c0 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 3
        Directory Object: fffff8a0002dceb0  Name: 0

001c: Object: fffff8a007341530  GrantedAccess: 000f000f Entry: fffff8a007340070
Object: fffff8a007341530  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) Directory
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a007341500 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 7
        Directory Object: fffff8a0073410f0  Name: DosDevices

0020: Object: fffff8a0002e3890  GrantedAccess: 000f000f Entry: fffff8a007340080
Object: fffff8a0002e3890  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) Directory
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a0002e3860 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 6
        Directory Object: fffff8a000004eb0  Name: Windows

0024: Object: fffff8a007341cd0  GrantedAccess: 000f000f Entry: fffff8a007340090
Object: fffff8a007341cd0  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) Directory
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a007341ca0 (new version)
        HandleCount: 40  PointerCount: 444
        Directory Object: fffff8a000004eb0  Name: BaseNamedObjects

0028: Object: fffff8a00733e6e0  GrantedAccess: 000f001f Entry: fffff8a0073400a0
Object: fffff8a00733e6e0  Type: (fffffa8009d60660) Section
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a00733e6b0 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 2
        Directory Object: fffff8a0002e3890  Name: SharedSection

002c: Object: fffff8a007343150  GrantedAccess: 000f000f Entry: fffff8a0073400b0
Object: fffff8a007343150  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) Directory
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a007343120 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 2
        Directory Object: fffff8a007341cd0  Name: Restricted

0030: Object: fffff8a007347590  GrantedAccess: 00020019 Entry: fffff8a0073400c0
Object: fffff8a007347590  Type: (fffffa8009d1b150) Key
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a007347560 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 1
        Directory Object: 00000000  Name: \REGISTRY\MACHINE\SYSTEM\CONTROLSET001\CONTROL\NLS\SORTING\VERSIONS

0034: Object: fffff8a007348fa0  GrantedAccess: 00000001 Entry: fffff8a0073400d0
Object: fffff8a007348fa0  Type: (fffffa8009d1b150) Key
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a007348f70 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 1
        Directory Object: 00000000  Name: \REGISTRY\MACHINE\SYSTEM\CONTROLSET001\CONTROL\SESSION MANAGER

< S N I P >


0e1c: Object: fffffa8009fd8060  GrantedAccess: 001fffff Entry: fffff8a007ec8870
Object: fffffa8009fd8060  Type: (fffffa8009cdcc90) Thread
    ObjectHeader: fffffa8009fd8030 (new version)
        HandleCount: 2  PointerCount: 3

0e24: Object: fffff8a00854cd00  GrantedAccess: 000f0007 Entry: fffff8a007ec8890
Object: fffff8a00854cd00  Type: (fffffa8009d60660) Section
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a00854ccd0 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 1

2: kd> !handle 0x20
processor number 2, process fffffa800bd35b30
PROCESS fffffa800bd35b30
    SessionId: 0  Cid: 0188    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 0180
    DirBase: 31ca64000  ObjectTable: fffff8a00375e010  HandleCount: 755.
    Image: csrss.exe

Handle table at fffff8a002a3a000 with 902 Entries in use
0020: Object: fffff8a0002e3890  GrantedAccess: 000f000f Entry: fffff8a007340080
Object: fffff8a0002e3890  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) Directory
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a0002e3860 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 6
        Directory Object: fffff8a000004eb0  Name: Windows

2: kd> !object fffff8a000004eb0
Object: fffff8a000004eb0  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) Directory
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a000004e80 (new version)
    HandleCount: 0  PointerCount: 45
    Directory Object: 00000000  Name: \

    Hash Address          Type          Name
    ---- -------          ----          ----
     01  fffff8a000006cd0 Directory     ObjectTypes
     05  fffff8a00027c270 SymbolicLink  SystemRoot
     06  fffff8a0002dceb0 Directory     Sessions
     07  fffffa800a697090 ALPC Port     MmcssApiPort
     08  fffff8a00000b360 Directory     ArcName
     09  fffff8a00007d8b0 Directory     NLS
     10  fffff8a000006510 Directory     GLOBAL??
         fffffa800c5cbe60 ALPC Port     ThemeApiPort
         fffff8a0002e3890 Directory     Windows
         fffffa800c6c24a0 Event         LanmanServerAnnounceEvent
     11  fffff8a0002e7d30 Directory     RPC Control
     13  fffffa800bcafda0 Event         EFSInitEvent
     14  fffffa800ab54da0 Device        clfs
         fffff8a000214530 SymbolicLink  Dfs
     15  fffffa800b61a8b0 ALPC Port     SeRmCommandPort
         fffffa800bea4f50 Event         CsrSbSyncEvent
     16  fffff8a000004c50 SymbolicLink  DosDevices
         fffffa800a773c00 Device        Cdfs
     17  fffff8a003685cf0 Directory     KnownDlls32
     18  fffff8a000020220 Key           \REGISTRY
     19  fffff8a007341cd0 Directory     BaseNamedObjects
     20  fffffa8009d2f070 ALPC Port     PowerPort
     21  fffffa800c4d0e60 ALPC Port     SmSsWinStationApiPort
         fffffa800bd76c30 Event         UniqueInteractiveSessionIdEvent
         fffff8a00007e630 Directory     UMDFCommunicationPorts
     22  fffff8a0007c9080 Directory     KnownDlls
         fffffa800cab0060 Device        FatCdrom
         fffffa8009defc20 Device        Fat
         fffffa8009d2f440 ALPC Port     PowerMonitorPort
     23  fffff8a000004730 Directory     KernelObjects
         fffff8a00007e990 Directory     FileSystem
         fffffa800ab4cc20 Device        Ntfs
     26  fffff8a000008c20 Directory     Callback
         fffffa800be2ca60 ALPC Port     SeLsaCommandPort
     28  fffff8a000009a10 Directory     Security
         fffffa800c176790 Event         DSYSDBG.Debug.Trace.Memory.214
     29  fffffa800c5dde60 ALPC Port     UxSmsApiPort
     30  fffff8a00000bcb0 Directory     Device
     34  fffffa800ab5b820 ALPC Port     SmApiPort
         fffff8a000b95de0 Section       LsaPerformance
         fffffa800bd298b0 Event         UniqueSessionIdEvent
     36  fffff8a00007f8e0 Directory     Driver
         fffffa800c1b21e0 Event         SAM_SERVICE_STARTED
2: kd> !handle fffff8a002a3a000
processor number 2, process fffffa800bd35b30
PROCESS fffffa800bd35b30
    SessionId: 0  Cid: 0188    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 0180
    DirBase: 31ca64000  ObjectTable: fffff8a00375e010  HandleCount: 755.
    Image: csrss.exe

Handle table at fffff8a002a3a000 with 902 Entries in use
Unable to get _HANDLE_TABLE_ENTRY : 6e664d4603150103
2: kd> !process fffffa800bd35b30
PROCESS fffffa800bd35b30
    SessionId: 0  Cid: 0188    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 0180
    DirBase: 31ca64000  ObjectTable: fffff8a00375e010  HandleCount: 755.
    Image: csrss.exe
    VadRoot fffffa800d2d6010 Vads 103 Clone 0 Private 571. Modified 278. Locked 0.
    DeviceMap fffff8a0000060e0
    Token                             fffff8a00733e780
    ElapsedTime                       02:46:09.228
    UserTime                          00:00:00.015
    KernelTime                        00:00:01.404
    QuotaPoolUsage[PagedPool]         0
    QuotaPoolUsage[NonPagedPool]      0
    Working Set Sizes (now,min,max)  (1204, 50, 345) (4816KB, 200KB, 1380KB)
    PeakWorkingSetSize                1204
    VirtualSize                       47 Mb
    PeakVirtualSize                   48 Mb
    PageFaultCount                    1536
    MemoryPriority                    BACKGROUND
    BasePriority                      13
    CommitCharge                      705

        THREAD fffffa800bd92b60  Cid 0188.01b8  Teb: 000007fffffdb000 Win32Thread: fffff900c1aec7e0 WAIT: (WrLpcReply) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800bd92f20  Semaphore Limit 0x1
        Waiting for reply to ALPC Message fffff8a002dbe030 : queued at port fffffa800c4d0e60 : owned by process fffffa800be15b30
        Not impersonating
        DeviceMap                 fffff8a0000060e0
        Owning Process            fffffa800bd35b30       Image:         csrss.exe
        Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
        Wait Start TickCount      1893           Ticks: 637979 (0:02:45:52.536)
        Context Switch Count      9                 LargeStack
        UserTime                  00:00:00.000
        KernelTime                00:00:00.000
        Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefcfb3d44
        Stack Init fffff88006b92db0 Current fffff88006b92690
        Base fffff88006b93000 Limit fffff88006b8d000 Call 0
        Priority 15 BasePriority 15 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
        Kernel stack not resident.
        Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
        fffff880`06b926d0 fffff800`02ccb052 nt!KiSwapContext+0x7a
        fffff880`06b92810 fffff800`02ccd1af nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1d2
        fffff880`06b928a0 fffff800`02ce24ef nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+0x19f
        fffff880`06b92940 fffff800`02fc7736 nt!AlpcpSignalAndWait+0x8f
        fffff880`06b929f0 fffff800`02fc56c0 nt!AlpcpReceiveSynchronousReply+0x46
        fffff880`06b92a50 fffff800`02fd406d nt!AlpcpProcessSynchronousRequest+0x33d
        fffff880`06b92b70 fffff800`02fd4146 nt!LpcpRequestWaitReplyPort+0x9c
        fffff880`06b92bd0 fffff800`02cc3153 nt!NtRequestWaitReplyPort+0x76
        fffff880`06b92c20 00000000`770800da nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`06b92c20)
        00000000`00a7f9b8 00000000`00000000 0x770800da

        THREAD fffffa800bd93b60  Cid 0188.01bc  Teb: 000007fffffd9000 Win32Thread: fffff900c1a7a6b0 WAIT: (UserRequest) UserMode Alertable
            fffffa800bd3d890  SynchronizationEvent
            fffffa800bd32a80  SynchronizationEvent
            fffffa800bd32c50  SynchronizationEvent
        Not impersonating
        DeviceMap                 fffff8a0000060e0
        Owning Process            fffffa800bd35b30       Image:         csrss.exe
        Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
        Wait Start TickCount      1486           Ticks: 638386 (0:02:45:58.885)
        Context Switch Count      5                 LargeStack
        UserTime                  00:00:00.000
        KernelTime                00:00:00.000
        Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefcfb3ae0
        Stack Init fffff8800257fdb0 Current fffff8800257efd0
        Base fffff88002580000 Limit fffff8800257a000 Call 0
        Priority 14 BasePriority 13 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
        Kernel stack not resident.
        Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
        fffff880`0257f010 fffff800`02ccb052 nt!KiSwapContext+0x7a
        fffff880`0257f150 fffff800`02cc754b nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1d2
        fffff880`0257f1e0 fffff800`02fbcbcf nt!KeWaitForMultipleObjects+0x271
        fffff880`0257f490 fffff800`02fbd4d6 nt!ObpWaitForMultipleObjects+0x294
        fffff880`0257f960 fffff800`02cc3153 nt!NtWaitForMultipleObjects+0xe5
        fffff880`0257fbb0 00000000`7708046a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0257fc20)
        00000000`00b6f998 00000000`00000000 0x7708046a

        THREAD fffffa800bd8eb60  Cid 0188.01c0  Teb: 000007fffffd7000 Win32Thread: fffff900c00d0010 RUNNING on processor 2
        Not impersonating
        DeviceMap                 fffff8a0000060e0
        Owning Process            fffffa800bd35b30       Image:         csrss.exe
        Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
        Wait Start TickCount      638910         Ticks: 962 (0:00:00:15.007)
        Context Switch Count      5026                 LargeStack
        UserTime                  00:00:00.046
        KernelTime                00:00:00.046
        Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefd014be4
        Stack Init fffff88005b63db0 Current fffff88005b62e90
        Base fffff88005b64000 Limit fffff88005b5b000 Call 0
        Priority 13 BasePriority 13 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
        Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
        fffff880`05b630e8 fffff800`0304f142 nt!KeBugCheckEx
        fffff880`05b630f0 fffff800`02ffb269 nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
        fffff880`05b63130 fffff800`02f7fc74 nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x17a06
        fffff880`05b63180 fffff800`02cc3153 nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
        fffff880`05b63200 fffff800`02cbf6f0 nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`05b63200)
        fffff880`05b63398 fffff800`02d03ada nt!KiServiceLinkage
        fffff880`05b633a0 fffff800`02cc3542 nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4619d
        fffff880`05b63a40 fffff800`02cc20ba nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
        fffff880`05b63c20 00000000`7706548f nt!KiPageFault+0x23a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`05b63c20)
        00000000`009513f0 00000000`00000000 0x7706548f

        THREAD fffffa800bd94b60  Cid 0188.01c4  Teb: 000007fffffd5000 Win32Thread: 0000000000000000 WAIT: (WrLpcReceive) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800bd94f20  Semaphore Limit 0x1
        Not impersonating
        DeviceMap                 fffff8a0000060e0
        Owning Process            fffffa800bd35b30       Image:         csrss.exe
        Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
        Wait Start TickCount      918            Ticks: 638954 (0:02:46:07.746)
        Context Switch Count      3             
        UserTime                  00:00:00.000
        KernelTime                00:00:00.000
        Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefd013ff0
        Stack Init fffff88005b50db0 Current fffff88005b50790
        Base fffff88005b51000 Limit fffff88005b4b000 Call 0
        Priority 14 BasePriority 13 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
        Kernel stack not resident.
        Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
        fffff880`05b507d0 fffff800`02ccb052 nt!KiSwapContext+0x7a
        fffff880`05b50910 fffff800`02ccd1af nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1d2
        fffff880`05b509a0 fffff800`02fc0029 nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+0x19f
        fffff880`05b50a40 fffff800`02fd2978 nt!AlpcpReceiveMessagePort+0x189
        fffff880`05b50aa0 fffff800`02fd2d37 nt!AlpcpReceiveLegacyMessage+0x127
        fffff880`05b50b40 fffff800`02fd2daf nt!NtReplyWaitReceivePortEx+0x106
        fffff880`05b50be0 fffff800`02cc3153 nt!NtReplyWaitReceivePort+0xf
        fffff880`05b50c20 00000000`7707ff6a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`05b50c20)
        00000000`0022f858 00000000`00000000 0x7707ff6a

        THREAD fffffa800bda6b60  Cid 0188.01dc  Teb: 000007fffffde000 Win32Thread: fffff900c01b6c30 WAIT: (WrLpcReceive) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800bda6f20  Semaphore Limit 0x1
        Not impersonating
        DeviceMap                 fffff8a0000060e0
        Owning Process            fffffa800bd35b30       Image:         csrss.exe
        Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
        Wait Start TickCount      639509         Ticks: 363 (0:00:00:05.662)
        Context Switch Count      5017                 LargeStack
        UserTime                  00:00:00.015
        KernelTime                00:00:00.046
        Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefd014be4
        Stack Init fffff88005beedb0 Current fffff88005bee750
        Base fffff88005bef000 Limit fffff88005be6000 Call 0
        Priority 14 BasePriority 13 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
        Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
        fffff880`05bee790 fffff800`02ccb052 nt!KiSwapContext+0x7a
        fffff880`05bee8d0 fffff800`02ccd1af nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1d2
        fffff880`05bee960 fffff800`02fc0029 nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+0x19f
        fffff880`05beea00 fffff800`02fc1737 nt!AlpcpReceiveMessagePort+0x189
        fffff880`05beea60 fffff800`02fc2c76 nt!AlpcpReceiveMessage+0x2d4
        fffff880`05beeb00 fffff800`02cc3153 nt!NtAlpcSendWaitReceivePort+0x1e6
        fffff880`05beebb0 00000000`7708070a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`05beec20)
        00000000`00d6fa88 00000000`00000000 0x7708070a

        THREAD fffffa800bdebb60  Cid 0188.01f4  Teb: 000007fffffd3000 Win32Thread: fffff900c0140690 WAIT: (WrUserRequest) KernelMode Alertable
            fffffa800bd89c80  SynchronizationEvent
            fffffa800bdb0870  NotificationTimer
            fffffa8009d856b0  SynchronizationTimer
            fffff80002e725e0  NotificationEvent
        Not impersonating
        DeviceMap                 fffff8a0000060e0
        Owning Process            fffffa800bd35b30       Image:         csrss.exe
        Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
        Wait Start TickCount      639865         Ticks: 7 (0:00:00:00.109)
        Context Switch Count      133596                 LargeStack
        UserTime                  00:00:00.000
        KernelTime                00:00:00.000
        Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefcfb42b0
        Stack Init fffff88005bc8db0 Current fffff88005bc8630
        Base fffff88005bc9000 Limit fffff88005bc3000 Call 0
        Priority 13 BasePriority 13 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
        Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
        fffff880`05bc8670 fffff800`02ccb052 nt!KiSwapContext+0x7a
        fffff880`05bc87b0 fffff800`02cc754b nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1d2
        fffff880`05bc8840 fffff960`0014330d nt!KeWaitForMultipleObjects+0x271
        fffff880`05bc8af0 fffff960`000d4714 win32k!RawInputThread+0x6ed
        fffff880`05bc8bc0 fffff960`00153ea6 win32k!xxxCreateSystemThreads+0x58
        fffff880`05bc8bf0 fffff800`02cc3153 win32k!NtUserCallNoParam+0x36
        fffff880`05bc8c20 000007fe`fcfb3d3a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`05bc8c20)
        00000000`00e0ff28 00000000`00000000 0x7fe`fcfb3d3a

        THREAD fffffa800bdedb60  Cid 0188.01f8  Teb: 000007fffffae000 Win32Thread: fffff900c012c710 WAIT: (WrUserRequest) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800bd8bf60  SynchronizationEvent
            fffffa800bdde8b0  SynchronizationEvent
        Not impersonating
        DeviceMap                 fffff8a0000060e0
        Owning Process            fffffa800bd35b30       Image:         csrss.exe
        Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
        Wait Start TickCount      234733         Ticks: 405139 (0:01:45:20.208)
        Context Switch Count      32                 LargeStack
        UserTime                  00:00:00.000
        KernelTime                00:00:00.000
        Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefcfb42b0
        Stack Init fffff88005bdbdb0 Current fffff88005bdb600
        Base fffff88005bdc000 Limit fffff88005bd6000 Call 0
        Priority 15 BasePriority 13 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
        Kernel stack not resident.
        Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
        fffff880`05bdb640 fffff800`02ccb052 nt!KiSwapContext+0x7a
        fffff880`05bdb780 fffff800`02cc754b nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1d2
        fffff880`05bdb810 fffff960`001186e8 nt!KeWaitForMultipleObjects+0x271
        fffff880`05bdbac0 fffff960`00119604 win32k!xxxMsgWaitForMultipleObjects+0x108
        fffff880`05bdbb40 fffff960`000d4720 win32k!xxxDesktopThread+0x254
        fffff880`05bdbbc0 fffff960`00153ea6 win32k!xxxCreateSystemThreads+0x64
        fffff880`05bdbbf0 fffff800`02cc3153 win32k!NtUserCallNoParam+0x36
        fffff880`05bdbc20 000007fe`fcfb3d3a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`05bdbc20)
        00000000`009efad8 00000000`00000000 0x7fe`fcfb3d3a

        THREAD fffffa800be03b60  Cid 0188.0210  Teb: 000007fffffac000 Win32Thread: fffff900c01dfc30 WAIT: (WrLpcReceive) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800be03f20  Semaphore Limit 0x1
        Not impersonating
        DeviceMap                 fffff8a0000060e0
        Owning Process            fffffa800bd35b30       Image:         csrss.exe
        Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
        Wait Start TickCount      639870         Ticks: 2 (0:00:00:00.031)
        Context Switch Count      4923                 LargeStack
        UserTime                  00:00:00.031
        KernelTime                00:00:00.031
        Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefd014be4
        Stack Init fffff88001d67db0 Current fffff88001d67750
        Base fffff88001d68000 Limit fffff88001d5f000 Call 0
        Priority 14 BasePriority 13 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
        Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
        fffff880`01d67790 fffff800`02ccb052 nt!KiSwapContext+0x7a
        fffff880`01d678d0 fffff800`02ccd1af nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1d2
        fffff880`01d67960 fffff800`02fc0029 nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+0x19f
        fffff880`01d67a00 fffff800`02fc1737 nt!AlpcpReceiveMessagePort+0x189
        fffff880`01d67a60 fffff800`02fc2c76 nt!AlpcpReceiveMessage+0x2d4
        fffff880`01d67b00 fffff800`02cc3153 nt!NtAlpcSendWaitReceivePort+0x1e6
        fffff880`01d67bb0 00000000`7708070a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`01d67c20)
        00000000`0224f8b8 00000000`00000000 0x7708070a

        THREAD fffffa800be32b60  Cid 0188.0228  Teb: 000007fffffaa000 Win32Thread: fffff900c01e1c30 WAIT: (WrUserRequest) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800be30dd0  SynchronizationEvent
        Not impersonating
        DeviceMap                 fffff8a0000060e0
        Owning Process            fffffa800bd35b30       Image:         csrss.exe
        Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
        Wait Start TickCount      162695         Ticks: 477177 (0:02:04:04.008)
        Context Switch Count      7                 LargeStack
        UserTime                  00:00:00.000
        KernelTime                00:00:00.000
        Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefcfb42b0
        Stack Init fffff88001d94db0 Current fffff88001d94600
        Base fffff88001d95000 Limit fffff88001d8f000 Call 0
        Priority 15 BasePriority 13 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
        Kernel stack not resident.
        Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
        fffff880`01d94640 fffff800`02ccb052 nt!KiSwapContext+0x7a
        fffff880`01d94780 fffff800`02cc754b nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1d2
        fffff880`01d94810 fffff960`001186e8 nt!KeWaitForMultipleObjects+0x271
        fffff880`01d94ac0 fffff960`00119604 win32k!xxxMsgWaitForMultipleObjects+0x108
        fffff880`01d94b40 fffff960`000d4720 win32k!xxxDesktopThread+0x254
        fffff880`01d94bc0 fffff960`00153ea6 win32k!xxxCreateSystemThreads+0x64
        fffff880`01d94bf0 fffff800`02cc3153 win32k!NtUserCallNoParam+0x36
        fffff880`01d94c20 000007fe`fcfb3d3a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`01d94c20)
        00000000`0236fab8 00000000`00000000 0x7fe`fcfb3d3a

        THREAD fffffa800aa21060  Cid 0188.17c4  Teb: 000007fffffa8000 Win32Thread: fffff900c1b10010 WAIT: (WrLpcReceive) UserMode Non-Alertable
            fffffa800aa21420  Semaphore Limit 0x1
        Not impersonating
        DeviceMap                 fffff8a0000060e0
        Owning Process            fffffa800bd35b30       Image:         csrss.exe
        Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
        Wait Start TickCount      639509         Ticks: 363 (0:00:00:05.662)
        Context Switch Count      13                 LargeStack
        UserTime                  00:00:00.000
        KernelTime                00:00:00.000
        Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefd014be4
        Stack Init fffff88008d2cdb0 Current fffff88008d2c750
        Base fffff88008d2d000 Limit fffff88008d27000 Call 0
        Priority 14 BasePriority 13 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
        Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
        fffff880`08d2c790 fffff800`02ccb052 nt!KiSwapContext+0x7a
        fffff880`08d2c8d0 fffff800`02ccd1af nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1d2
        fffff880`08d2c960 fffff800`02fc0029 nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+0x19f
        fffff880`08d2ca00 fffff800`02fc1737 nt!AlpcpReceiveMessagePort+0x189
        fffff880`08d2ca60 fffff800`02fc2c76 nt!AlpcpReceiveMessage+0x2d4
        fffff880`08d2cb00 fffff800`02cc3153 nt!NtAlpcSendWaitReceivePort+0x1e6
        fffff880`08d2cbb0 00000000`7708070a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08d2cc20)
        00000000`0288f688 00000000`00000000 0x7708070a


2: kd> !object fffffa8009cdbf30
Object: fffffa8009cdbf30  Type: (fffffa8009cd61a0) Type
    ObjectHeader: fffffa8009cdbf00 (new version)
    HandleCount: 0  PointerCount: 2
    Directory Object: fffff8a000006cd0  Name: Directory
2: kd> !object fffff8a000006cd0
Object: fffff8a000006cd0  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) Directory
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a000006ca0 (new version)
    HandleCount: 0  PointerCount: 44
    Directory Object: fffff8a000004eb0  Name: ObjectTypes

    Hash Address          Type          Name
    ---- -------          ----          ----
     00  fffffa8009d5f570 Type          TmTm
     01  fffffa8009d75570 Type          Desktop
         fffffa8009cdcde0 Type          Process
     03  fffffa8009ce1a20 Type          DebugObject
     04  fffffa8009d75420 Type          TpWorkerFactory
     05  fffffa8009d752d0 Type          Adapter
         fffffa8009cdbab0 Type          Token
     08  fffffa8009d5d570 Type          EventPair
     09  fffffa800aba29f0 Type          PcwObject
         fffffa8009d81350 Type          WmiGuid
     11  fffffa8009d82350 Type          EtwRegistration
     12  fffffa8009d61a50 Type          Session
         fffffa8009d5e900 Type          Timer
     13  fffffa8009d5c570 Type          Mutant
     16  fffffa8009d59640 Type          IoCompletion
     17  fffffa8009d552b0 Type          WindowStation
         fffffa8009d55550 Type          Profile
     18  fffffa8009d58080 Type          File
     21  fffffa8009d5ea50 Type          Semaphore
     23  fffffa8009d83350 Type          EtwConsumer
     25  fffffa8009d60a50 Type          TmTx
         fffffa8009cdbde0 Type          SymbolicLink
     26  fffffa8009d1b150 Type          Key
         fffffa8009d55400 Type          KeyedEvent
         fffffa8009d5a570 Type          Callback
         fffffa800ab07e00 Type          FilterConnectionPort
     28  fffffa8009cdcb40 Type          UserApcReserve
         fffffa8009cdcf30 Type          Job
     29  fffffa8009d59a30 Type          Controller
         fffffa8009cdc9f0 Type          IoCompletionReserve
     30  fffffa8009d598e0 Type          Device
         fffffa8009cdbf30 Type          Directory
     31  fffffa8009d60660 Type          Section
         fffffa8009d607b0 Type          TmEn
         fffffa8009cdcc90 Type          Thread
     32  fffffa8009cd61a0 Type          Type
     33  fffffa800ab3a880 Type          FilterCommunicationPort
         fffffa8009d2f300 Type          PowerRequest
     35  fffffa8009d60900 Type          TmRm
         fffffa8009d57570 Type          Event
     36  fffffa8009d25af0 Type          ALPC Port
         fffffa8009d59790 Type          Driver
2: kd> !handle fffff8a000006cd0
processor number 2, process fffffa800bd35b30
PROCESS fffffa800bd35b30
    SessionId: 0  Cid: 0188    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 0180
    DirBase: 31ca64000  ObjectTable: fffff8a00375e010  HandleCount: 755.
    Image: csrss.exe

Handle table at fffff8a002a3a000 with 902 Entries in use
Unable to get _HANDLE_TABLE_ENTRY : 0000000000000340
2: kd> !handle
processor number 2, process fffffa800bd35b30
PROCESS fffffa800bd35b30
    SessionId: 0  Cid: 0188    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 0180
    DirBase: 31ca64000  ObjectTable: fffff8a00375e010  HandleCount: 755.
    Image: csrss.exe

Handle table at fffff8a002a3a000 with 902 Entries in use
0004: Object: fffff8a0007c9080  GrantedAccess: 00000003 Entry: fffff8a007340010
Object: fffff8a0007c9080  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) Directory
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a0007c9050 (new version)
        HandleCount: 58  PointerCount: 96
        Directory Object: fffff8a000004eb0  Name: KnownDlls

< S N I P >

2: kd> !handle 0x14
processor number 2, process fffffa800bd35b30
PROCESS fffffa800bd35b30
    SessionId: 0  Cid: 0188    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 0180
    DirBase: 31ca64000  ObjectTable: fffff8a00375e010  HandleCount: 755.
    Image: csrss.exe

Handle table at fffff8a002a3a000 with 902 Entries in use
0014: Object: fffff8a00733d510  GrantedAccess: 000f0001 Entry: fffff8a007340050
Object: fffff8a00733d510  Type: (fffffa8009cdbde0) SymbolicLink
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a00733d4e0 (new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 2
        Directory Object: fffff8a0073429e0  Name: 0

2: kd> !object  fffff8a0073429e0
Object: fffff8a0073429e0  Type: (fffffa8009cdbf30) Directory
    ObjectHeader: fffff8a0073429b0 (new version)
    HandleCount: 2  PointerCount: 5
    Directory Object: fffff8a0002dceb0  Name: BNOLINKS

    Hash Address          Type          Name
    ---- -------          ----          ----
     11  fffff8a00733d510 SymbolicLink  0
     12  fffff8a001587f90 SymbolicLink  1[/font]
```


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Yes, I am using Chrome. And that full kernel dump was from before I got the new graphics card, when you requested it earlier, if that makes a difference.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Thank you for the 506.6 MB full kernel dump.
> 
> ...


Any ideas on the INOP USB device?

Do the BSODs occur under IE8?

What is occuring here as far as I can tell, a SYMLINK (BNOLINK) is denying access to you/ an app that you are running. I am unsure as to the reason for this.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I have a webcam, but it hasn't been plugged in for a while. As for using IE8, I don't, I use Chrome. But, I am no longer getting blue screens. As I said, all that is happening is my computer display goes black, and the graphics card fan goes to 100% power. It stays this way until I shut it down.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I've started using driver verifier again, all it seems to be doing is slowing down my computer, not causing any bluescreens.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Today I decided that if nothing else is working, I'll try reinstalling windows. Did a full reinstall of Windows 7. I was installing programs, and I had just installed Google Chrome again, and started using it, when immediately I got the same problem. The screen went blank, the graphics card fan went to full. The only programs I had on my computer were Google Chrome, McAfee and Catalyst Control Center (because it came with my graphics driver.) So, I assumed it was Google Chrome, because you mentioned it earlier. I uninstalled Chrome, was using Internet Explorer 8, and then I got the same problem. I can't figure out what the problem is, I'm about ready to give up.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Sorry for the delayed response.

What do you mean, "just installed Chrome"? Like, how long was it installed for and did you run it before getting any BSOD's?

I'm pretty unfamiliar with Chrome, but I don't see a reason for it to be interfering with anything. Still it does seem like it is, perhaps changed some settings that shouldn't be changed for devices on your system, specifically.

Attached is a screenshot of your *msinfo32* from before reinstallation, saved on 1/4. It indicates a problem with a USB device, which I still think is the problem. I want to see if that is still showing up in your new installation. Please click *Start*>type *msinfo32*, then open it and click *File*>*Save* and save it as an .NFO file. Zip it up and attach it to your next post.

We will fight on...

EDIT: You have many application crashes logged, all by different programs but each with the same exception code - *0xc000005*:

```
Event[373]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Application Error
  Date: 2009-12-31T18:46:02.000
  Event ID: 1000
  Task: Application Crashing Events
  Level: Error
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Alex-PC
  Description: 
Faulting application name: hl2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4b2956ff
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x25783020
Faulting process id: 0x156c
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca8a6a36660688
Faulting application path: c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\artinz\team fortress 2\hl2.exe
Faulting module path: unknown
Report Id: a7283d59-f666-11de-a036-005056c00008
```
Instead of running *msinfo32*, just follow these instructions again: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Let's see how it's going on a fresh install.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Okay, I attached the requested files.

Here's a few things to clear some stuff up. I installed Chrome and ran it immediately, and after about 30-45 seconds, I got a computer crashed. It wasn't a BSOD, I haven't gotten a BSOD since I installed the new 5870 Graphics Card. It was just the display going black and the video card fan going to 100%. Also, if you were thinking that this was a memory problem, I ran memtest86, and there were no errors. Another thing, I called my video card manufacturer, and they seem to think that this new video card is also bad, so I will most likely be replacing the current one with a new one that they are giving me.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Oh, one thing I forgot to do after reinstalling Windows was to update the ATK driver that was found to be a problem earlier. I just updated, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

The crashes still happen, but I have determined that they are display related only. When the screen went blank, my iPod was still syncing like it was before, and my HDD light was still on. I think I'm just going to replace the video card using the warranty.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Didn't you already replace the video card? If you did, did you put it in the same slot that the old video card was in?

If you did already swap out the video card, I'd be suspicious of some BIOS settings. I hardware failure like that should leave your computer completely unresponsive, but if your iPod was still syncing then the computer did not completely die.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I did already replace it, and yes, I put it in the same slot as before. I have already updated my motherboard BIOS, but they came out with a new one last week, and I haven't updated to that one, since it said that all it did was make the motherboard able to use more processors, but my current BIOS supports my processor.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Should I try putting the card in another slot?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Yes, try that. Also, try entering your BIOS and look around for a "Restore Defaults". That will ensure us that it's not a faulty setting in the BIOS. Make sure that you first copy down all of your current settings just in case.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Hmm, I put the card into another slot, and instantly my computer seems to be more responsive. I was able to boot up into programs faster, and I don't seem to have the startup lag like I did before. Also, internet explorer isn't freezing as much as it did before. I have a good feeling about this. I haven't changed the BIOS yet, I want to see if this works first, so I don't mess up my settings if they were fine.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Yes, give it a try. I've seen cases where the problem was a faulty port on the motherboard, so let's give it a try. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Well, its been on for a little over 2 hours now, and by this time it usually crashes. Also, when I shut down my computer to change the card slot, it was right after I had updated my chipset driver (needed restart to take effect) so that also might be helping. I'll keep you updated on what happens.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Just got a crash, so I went into the BIOS and selected "Load Setup Default Values". I'll keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Got another one, seems to happen faster after resetting BIOS. If we've ruled out software (after reinstalling Windows), BIOS (after updating and resetting), and memory (I did memtest by myself), then what is left? Video Card and Motherboard failures?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Have you updated the BIOS that was released recently? That's about the last thing software-related that we can try...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Eventhough the webcam is not is use - the driver is being loaded into RAM.

How old is the webcam driver? Go into Device Manager and check - it s/b under "Imaging Devices".

Are you still using Chrome or IE8? Try Firefox --> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/ie.html

Chrome has had known problems in the past.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I am using IE8. I don't use Chrome, its not installed anymore. The webcam is not in device manager because I haven't plugged it in since I reinstalled Windows. The webcam couldn't possibly be an issue.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I just updated my BIOS to the newest version, 0707.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

My computer didn't have the crash when I left it on overnight, and it always crashes when I do that. Things are looking up.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

That's definitely a start. Keep us posted.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Well, after about 14 hours of keeping the computer running (longest time since installing new video card) it crashed again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*



Artinz said:


> I am using IE8. I don't use Chrome, its not installed anymore. The webcam is not in device manager because I haven't plugged it in since I reinstalled Windows. The webcam couldn't possibly be an issue.



Sorry; long thread - do you remember the name of the webcam driver off hand?

I'll explain why next post.



Artinz said:


> Well, after about 14 hours of keeping the computer running (longest time since installing new video card) it crashed again.


Zip up the dump & attach.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

It was a Microsoft LifeCam VX-5000 Webcam.

There is no dump to attach, it wasn't a BSOD. It was a crash where the display went black, as I described above.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I just had sort of a breakthrough. I know that my power supply is rated at 850 watts, but I never checked that the power strip it is plugged into was. It only outputs 120V per outlet, and that's not enough by my power's supply's specs. So, I plugged it into a wall outlet (no surge protector) and I'll see what happens.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Still getting display crashes, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Any new solutions?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

The drivers for the webcam can be loaded into RAM whether the device is present or not. Quite often, I see Ehternet drivers in BSOD dumps (loaded into RAM), yet the user is running wifi - Ethernet is not even connected.

The reports show a video USB device that has problems. 

Make sure you have the most recent drivers for the webcam --> http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/d...e=LifeCam&name=RKA-00001&os=Win7_3264&lang=en

I went back and looked over your system info again. When was Frostwire installed? Is it still? It is a definite contender for system disasters usually via infection.

Do you still have McAfee installed?

VMWare?

The above 3 could account for the BNO links that I described after running the full kernel dump. x86 steam is having issues or something has issues with it, per the kernel dump.

Your posts say no problems until Chrome was installed. Chrome has been problematic for ?? users and would fit right into the mix with the above 3 apps.

I would re-intall Windows 7 and see if the BSODs/ black screens ensue. I think Frostwire probably has a stranglehold on the system; McAfee's firewall is probably blocking local NETBIOS ports resulting in the system service crashes that I noticed. VM as well - what are you running in VM?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I am running a folding program via VM. I will try reinstalling Windows again later, but for the webcam, I can assure you, that is not the problem. It has not been plugged in after installing windows.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Okay, I reinstalled Windows 7, again. Everything was fine until I tried to install iTunes. It crashes during the installation, and then again after the failed installation, so I did a system restore to a few hours earlier, and so far no problems.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

I figured out the issue, finally. It was something that I had suspected from the beginning. Using the HDMI audio output from my video card was causing it to crash. It only crashed when using that audio.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Thank you for posting back w/ the solution.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Artinz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BSOD While Playing Games*

Thank you for trying all you can to help me. It was just pure luck that I realized this.


----------

